# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  Import / Export entre modle BPMN et autre modle

## myriam_

Bonjour, 

Je suis tudiante en terminale et j'ai un projet de fin dtudes bas sur BPMN et JBPM XPDL.

Je souhaite raliser un outil qui assure l'import et l'export entre un modle BPMN et un modle (dont l'extension est .ego), pour les projets de la socit dans laquelle je travaille.

Quelqu'un saurait-il me dire s'il existe un outil de conversion entre JPDL et XPDL ?

En fait, je souhaiterais savoir galement s'il existe un plugin Eclipse pour la modlisation de workflow et qui assurerait cet import et export ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

----------


## Mickael_Istria

On avait boss sur des modules d'import/export pour Eclipse JWT, notamment jBPM et BPMN.

Apres, j'ai vu tous tes messages sur le BPM, et j'ai l'impression que tu cherches a rsoudre des problmatiques du pass (vieilles de quelques annes) qui sont dja rsolues et caches dans des produits telles que Bonita (le nouveau, pas celui qui fait du XPDL). Avec un produit comme ca, tu auras des imports, des exports, du modeling et un moteur d'excution embarquable dans n'importe quelle appli Java.

----------


## myriam_

Merci pour votre rponse 

Mais mon besoin actuel est que je cherche exactement  convertir un ficheir jbdl vers un autre BPMN parce que y'a pas une conversion directe vers XPDL pour
ensuite je dois enregistrer le .ego de la socit dans un fichier  .bpmn pour que aprs je puisse l'importer est ce que vous avez des ides concernant a!!!!

PS:
C'est  moi de dvelopper l'outil qui va assure de l'import et export de .bpmn et .egp et moi j'ai juste recours  utiliser des librairies ou bien voir quelques  fonctionnalits 

Merci  ::):

----------


## Mickael_Istria

Dja est-ce que tu fais du BPMN*2* ? Si oui, tu as des parsers et des metamodels tous prets chez Eclipse, sinon, ta tache est impossible car BPMN 1 n'a pas de spcification de formal (Donc pas d'import).

En admettant que c'est du BPMN2, alors tu n'as qu'a faire ou trouver un factory pour .ego. La tout ton boulot sera de parser le BPMN (avec le model Eclipse par exemple) et de naviguer en oprant la cration de ton .ego au fur at a mesure.
Si ton .ego est du XML et qu'il a un XSD et que tu aimes Eclipse Modeling, tu peux utiliser EMF pour crer le parser a partir du XSD. Si tu aimes pas Eclipse, tu peux utiliser JaxB (pour BPMN2 aussi d'ailleurs). Si tu n'as ni XSD ni API pour crer des .ego, je te souhaite bien du courage!

Aussi, si ton travail consiste a oprer la transformation BPMN2 vers .ego; vite a tout prix les formats intermdiaires, pivots et compagnie. Il ne te simplifieront en rien la tache.

----------


## myriam_

Bonjour,

Et merci. Non, je ne suis pas familiarise avec BPMN2 mais je suis en cours. Le .ego possde son XSD. Je vais essayer de faire ce que vous m'avez propos. 
Mais je  n'ai pas compris ceci:



> Aussi, si ton travail consiste a oprer la transformation BPMN2 vers .ego; vite a tout prix les formats intermdiaires, pivots et compagnie. Il ne te simplifieront en rien la tache.


En fait  priori j'utilise JBPM (jpdl) et il y'  a un plug-in Eclipse qui transforme un fichier jpdl vers BPMN et moi je vais utiliser ce .bpmn afin d'extraire le processus de dfinition de mon .ego sous cette extension .bpmn. Donc vous me conseillez d'utiliser EMF ?

----------


## Mickael_Istria

En fait je te conseille de faire du .bpmn vers .ego sans passer par des formats intermdiaires. Si c'est jBPM qui te fournit ce BPMN, il n'y a pas de souci.

Ce que j'essayais de te dire, c'est d'viter les transfos du genre BPMN -> XPDL -> EGO, avec un intermdiaire (type XPDL). Chaque introduction d'un intermdiaire rajoute un transfo + 1 intgration a faire et te confronte tres vite a des limitations des diffrents metamodels.

----------


## myriam_

Merci beaucoup,  c'est not  ::):

----------

